# Cured weed: joints won't stay lite



## dr.tomb (Jul 7, 2014)

I have several strains of weed, and ive cured all of the, the same way. I hang dry for 3-5 days, then pop into jars with humidity gauge. I pop them out for 1hr-15min depending on humidity reading, I do this over a 2 week period. The weed is all cured to around 53-56% basically 20% of the wet weight. What I've found is that even though the weed seems dry outside as well as once ground, that some strains the weed just won't stay lite.. More then 15sec and the joints out.

Any ideas on what the cause is?


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 7, 2014)

Have you tried not rolling them so tight? Mabye mix in some leaf if u have some. Do the stems snap?


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jul 7, 2014)

I would let it hang and dry for a week than put it in jars and burp them once a day for a hour.


----------



## Squidbilly (Jul 7, 2014)

I've had troubles with some really dense indicas 'staying lit without hitting it' I don't think it's my cure method, as RH in my jars is on point, smell is great, and will burn to a white ash- I just can't light a joint, walk away, and come back to only ash in the tray.


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 7, 2014)

The cure is to keep a lighter handy.


----------



## dr.tomb (Jul 7, 2014)

Northern Lights Grower said:


> Have you tried not rolling them so tight? Mabye mix in some leaf if u have some. Do the stems snap?


All joints rolled the exact same way in a joint roller, also filters. Prefer to smoke my flowers and use the leafs for oil/hash.



TheTrippyHippie said:


> I would let it hang and dry for a week than put it in jars and burp them once a day for a hour.


Shouldn't the result be the same if they get to the same RH%?


----------



## dr.tomb (Jul 7, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> I've had troubles with some really dense indicas 'staying lit without hitting it' I don't think it's my cure method, as RH in my jars is on point, smell is great, and will burn to a white ash- I just can't light a joint, walk away, and come back to only ash in the tray.


Less complaints from clients on that I'm sure...



Red1966 said:


> The cure is to keep a lighter handy.


Yeah, gets old fast, may as well smoke bowls.


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 7, 2014)

dr.tomb said:


> All joints rolled the exact same way in a joint roller, also filters. Prefer to smoke my flowers and use the leafs for oil/hash.
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't the result be the same if they get to the same RH%?


I prefer my joints to go out if "unattended", and they usually do. Joint rollers roll tightly. That may be your problem.


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 7, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> I've had troubles with some really dense indicas 'staying lit without hitting it' I don't think it's my cure method, as RH in my jars is on point, smell is great, and will burn to a white ash- I just can't light a joint, walk away, and come back to only ash in the tray.


Why would you want that?


----------



## dr.tomb (Jul 7, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> I prefer my joints to go out if "unattended", and they usually do. Joint rollers roll tightly. That may be your problem.


All joints rolled the exact same way, never had a problem. I rolled 10 joints in a row, certain strains good others not so much.


----------



## roormaster (Jul 7, 2014)

maybe let it cure for an extra few weeks. I believe the "standard" dry and cure time starts at 4-6 weeks so give it some more time. I have noticed if bud is super resinous that it needs to be really dry to get a good burn from a joint. This happens with the chocolope i have alot. A good test would be to leave a nug in a cardboard box for a few hours and then roll that up and see how it burns. The cardboard will extract moisture from the bud.


----------



## Squidbilly (Jul 7, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> Why would you want that?


For years people have been saying, "If a joint doesn't stay lit-even without hitting it-the cannabis wan't dried/cured properly." It's a standard goal growers shoot for, but in my experience not all strains are cabable of doing it, no matter how well you dry or cure it. 

The bubba og I'm growing right now is so rock hard and dense I can't imagine it staying lit in a joint-but the jack in my tent is fluffier and even premature, no flush, no cure, and quick dry will burn white and stay lit in a joint. Different strains do different things. 

I do think 'staying lit' is something to shoot for, just not feasible with every single strain. 


roormaster said:


> maybe let it cure for an extra few weeks. I believe the "standard" dry and cure time starts at 4-6 weeks so give it some more time. I have noticed if bud is super resinous that it needs to be really dry to get a good burn from a joint. This happens with the chocolope i have alot. A good test would be to leave a nug in a cardboard box for a few hours and then roll that up and see how it burns. The cardboard will extract moisture from the bud.


I have also noticed that super resinous strains need an extra long cure to get there. During my dry/cure process, if a jar seams extra moist or if any nugs need some extra 'drying time', I take them out of the jars and put them in a brown paper bag anywhere form an hour to a day(depending on how wet it is/how dry I want it), then back in the jars.


----------



## BenFranklin (Jul 8, 2014)

Curing is an on going process once 75% of water weight is evap'd. My current orange bud x hash plant is so resinous that it can take up to 2 months before it is cured well enough to be able to roll a joint and smoke it.

That's not because of "improperly curing", that's just because that's the way it is.

Do you honestly think I am going to sit around for 2 months waiting for my weed to "properly cure" before I am going to smoke it???

I think not.

What I do is, smoke my brains out, and if I happen to have some left in 2 months that will smoke in a joint, I MIGHT roll one up. I tend to not like smoking joints since i quit smoking cigarettes though.

Generally, I trim all frayed material, i.e.: anything sticking out from the the bud and then put it in a wicker basket in a big pile in front of a fan on low.... Just want air movement, wait a few days, every day twice a day gently flipping the bottom buds for the top, until buds are crispy on the outside... then let them go for another day or two.. get them pretty dry but still flexible, then stick them in a freezer bag, with the top open, as wide as possible in front of the same fan, then keep checking them twice a day as usual, and keep flipping because moisture is going to build up at the bottom, but the top is open, helping to provide a slower dry and a slower cure. 7-10 days is time frame, just to get it dry enough to smoke it. give or take a day on either side of that because we live in a humid area. I then store it in a nice cool drawer that stays around 65-70 degrees. As I said earlier, 2 months for curing at the least, here.


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 9, 2014)

dr.tomb said:


> I have several strains of weed, and ive cured all of the, the same way. I hang dry for 3-5 days, then pop into jars with humidity gauge. I pop them out for 1hr-15min depending on humidity reading, I do this over a 2 week period. The weed is all cured to around 53-56% basically 20% of the wet weight. What I've found is that even though the weed seems dry outside as well as once ground, that some strains the weed just won't stay lite.. More then 15sec and the joints out.
> 
> Any ideas on what the cause is?


Really dank or really dense or both (well...or really wet lol)...too much resin will put a joint out real quick ime


----------



## dr.tomb (Jul 10, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Really dank or really dense or both (well...or really wet lol)...too much resin will put a joint out real quick ime


I'm thinking resin


----------

